# Finaly some decent pics- Enjoy



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)




----------



## simplysideways (Apr 17, 2007)

some very nice pics there


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

the first shot is stunning, really clean..


----------



## miragev (Apr 11, 2007)

one word for you ... awesome ....
thats one of the cleanest looking 32's i've seen
i have the same as you i concentrating on the engine right now on mine but hope to get it painted this summer... if it looks as good as yours i will be over the moon ..keep up the good work ..:thumbsup:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Day light pictures are very crisp. Nice R32


----------



## Narko (Jan 7, 2006)

Tillykke med den..


----------



## chrisd1 (Sep 16, 2007)

VERY clean, beautiful example


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Lovely.


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

All the pics are great, especially the first one!


----------



## D_m4n (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice pics!


----------



## R34 lover... (Nov 20, 2006)

nice andreas


----------



## IrishGTR (May 30, 2007)

Very nice!! Now considering losing my bonnet lip, it looks neat!!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

really nice pics, clean R32 also!


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks. Pics turned out really well - for those curious about the specs they are here:

Engine:
HKS 87mm Step 2 balanced pistons 
HKS Step 2 balanced conrods 
Top Secret Jpn. Balanced/BP crankshaft 
HKS 288/11 296/11.1 Camshafts 
THS Water Pump 
THS Oil Pump 
ACL Race Series Bearings 
HKS Head, Manifold Gasket Set 
ARP Head Studs 
ARP Main Studs 
THS Cam Sprockets 
HKS 2530RS Turboes
HKS Hard Pipe Kit 
HKS Front Mount Intercooler 
RADTECH LUP Motorsport Alloy Radiator 
HKS Large Bore Downpipe 
HKS PFC Dual Induction Kit 
HKS Catalyst Replacement Pipe 
Tomei Flow Matched 600cc Injectors 
SARD High Capacity Fuel Pump 
NISMO Twin Plate Spec RIII Clutch 
NISMO Lightweight Spec RIII Flywheel 
Greddy/TRUST Oil Cooler RachIV Edition 
SARD HCP Fuel Pressure Regulator 
NISMO In-Tank Filter 
Greddy/TRUST Braided Steel Hoses
Top Secret Jpn. COMPETIZIONE R' Tune, machining, matched, decked, ported, Polished, Shimmed, etc.
Apexi power FC

Wheels:
VOLK RACING Challenge ZERO 17

Suspension and brakes:
2 RACING Fully Adj. Coilovers
NISMO Rear Suspension Arms
Tomei Front Strut Brace 
CUSCO Rear Strut Brace
NISMO LSD GT/Pro
Endless Uprated drilled brake discs
Goodrich stainless steel lines
Ferodo DS2500 brake pads

Styling:
Standard, but NISMO bumper, intercooler vents

Interior/stereo:
Worst stereo ever haha. Not worth using
Blitz Twin Solenoid Boost Controller
Recaro Recliable racing drivers & passenger seats
Driver's A pillar Greddy/Trust oil temp & oil pressure gauges
APEXI Power FC Hand Controller

Build cost where crazy.


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

Oh by the way - any suggestions on improvements I would love.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Great pics - nice looking car.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Flot bil 

Well i would rip out that steering wheel and replace it with a Key's


----------



## Undutched (Sep 29, 2006)

really nice car and really good pictures!
I love the one with the lights shining right into the camera!


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

Haha actually think the steering wheel is one of the few things that is ok in the interior. 

Pic of the engine. Messy, dirty and to many colours:









New front and rear speakers - tjeck out the massive size of those front 3.5 inch JBL's. My ears are still ringing:









Fitted some JBL 6.5 inch components in the rear. The woofer slotted right in place of the standard speakers. Even the holes for the screw where spot on. Fixed the tweeter under the standard speaker grille as well:









All in all the sound is still crap - but the stock speakers had no suspension left and distorted all the time, so this is still better.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I have a gunmetal R32 tuned to a similar level, and yet I envy yours!

One improvement you can make to the engine bay is to use a Y-pipe and get rid of the "twin turbo" pipe, to help balance the turbo flow. I'm planning on that mod myself.


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

Kismet - thanks . What do you envy? Always interesting to hear. Can I read you specs somewhere? Well not yours, but your cars hehe. Regarding the Y-pipe - i want to go big on turboes so I can get out of that engine what it is spec'd for - but dont really know what. 2 bigger ones. One real big one. I am trackday addict not drag addict so will probably slap on 2 bigger ones.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

here ya go  your car is so cleanly put together!
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2511571


----------



## Kanzen (Aug 2, 2007)

Stunning R32, really clean :thumbsup: 

Personally I'd change the HKS filters, they're well know for giving bad filtration. Also, looks like you're missing a bolt on the filter elbow?


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

How does it go idling with those Gigantic cams!!!!!!!


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

kismet: lovely! And thanks
Kanzen: i'll throw in some new ones then. Any recomendations?
Piggaz: You ask for it. I deliver haha. The cams are pretty hot yes. Rev limit set to about 8100 as it is still running the MOT setup and has a S14 cat (extremely restrictive). But at 8100 it only just beginns really. So hopefully my mapping guy gets his equipment fixed so I can get it up to full boost and mappen correctly:

My skyline idling. Its idling at about 1100 when its warm
YouTube - Top Secret R32 GT-R idle


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

I would go for Apexi filter, have them on my own car.


----------



## GTR32topsecret (Nov 5, 2007)

Ice - ok cool. Whats good about them?


----------



## Kim2770 (Feb 29, 2004)

GTR32topsecret said:


> Ice - ok cool. Whats good about them?


Stunning R32...

About Apexi filters..

They keep dirt from getting into the engine..  

Actually the HKS ones flow the most but filters the worst of nearly all available kits on the market..

Apexi cleans BEST and still flows great!!

btw. you've got a PM!


----------

